# I keep getting disconnected from my router



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Our router is a Dlink DGL-4500. Over the last 15 minutes I've been disconnected and reconnected about 5 or 6 times. This happens every so often. But even without it I get disconnected several times per day. 

I need to be able to stay online and for some certain programs to run, if they get disconnected I will have to reconnect manually and I can't do this if I am not near my computer.

I think the problem is specific to my laptop. Most of the time I stay online ok, except for the lapses I've mentioned. I asked someone else in our house if they have been getting disconnected and they say they haven't. Here's an IPconfig and in the next quote box, I did an IPconfig/all>C:\results.txt, which I've posted the content of.



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Sean>ipconfig/all
> ...





> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any to keep a log of your disconnected/when they occurred, or even possibly why they occurred?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Verify that you have the latest driver for your Intel.
Intel® Driver Update Utility

Also, pls post the Xirrus snap shot, you may find the instruction here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573737.html


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

> Please Post the following along with a detail description of your issue:
> Who is your ISP?


Charter Communications



> What type of broadband are you using? Dial-up, DSL, Cable, Satellite, Fios, T1


Cable, all the computers in our house are connected to our router wirelessly




> List and Name all Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software installed from the problematic computer.


Kaspersky PURE
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware

There isn't a firewall as far as I know, unless one if turned on by default, is there a way to check?



> If your laptop has a Wireless Switch on the side, verify that it's 'On'.
> You may also try a combination of FN key (FN+F1 or FN+F2 or FN-F8) from your keyboard to activate your wireless connection.


It doesn't have a wireless switch.



> Install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
> Click on the 'Show Networks' to display all wireless networks on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


I'm finding this a little confusing "Click on Show Networks to display all wireless networks on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner" Doesn't seem to make sense. I opened the program I don't see anywhere to click 'show networks' in it, but I see a "show all" button, is that it?






> Post an ipconfig /all of the computer in question for review.
> Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter (run as Admin for Vista and 7). From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results onto your Post.
> 
> You may also attach the ipconfig /all output if the computer is unable to connect to the Internet then use an external USB flash drive to transfer the .txt file.
> Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd, press enter. From the command prompt (black screen), Copy and Paste these ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt . Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' on your next post.


I've already done these two.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the additional info provided.

Have you also update your Intel driver, pls. see *Post# 2*?

I just revised the instruction on how to attach a snap shot of Xirrus:
Double click the *Xirrus Icon* on your Desktop, Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

Also, lets disable any Power Save Mode in your Network Adapter. 
Access the Device Manager from your computer (type *devmgmt.msc* then hit the Enter key), locate Network Adapters then Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN, right click on it choose Properties, Power Management, make sure that the 2 boxes are unchecked.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

> Have you also update your Intel driver, pls. see *Post# 2*?


For every category that tool shows me, except Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility (for that it says "This device is valid") It says the device is unknown or unsupported and to check with the manufacturer.



> I just revised the instruction on how to attach a snap shot of Xirrus:
> Double click the *Xirrus Icon* on your Desktop, Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


Ok, it's attached



> Also, lets disable any Power Save Mode in your Network Adapter.
> Access the Device Manager from your computer (type *devmgmt.msc* then hit the Enter key), locate Network Adapters then Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN, right click on it choose Properties, Power Management, make sure that the 2 boxes are unchecked.


Done


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi for the intel wireless card driver go to your computer manufacturer's website under support driver downloads select your make and model and correct os and download the driver from there.

The xirrus report is showing you and nearby network are using channel 1 try changing channel on router to 6.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

TheCyberMan said:


> Hi for the intel wireless card driver go to your computer manufacturer's website under support driver downloads select your make and model and correct os and download the driver from there.
> 
> The xirrus report is showing you and nearby network are using channel 1 try changing channel on router to 6.


Not sure how. Here's the kind of router I have-

DLink DGL 4500, I'll go through the manual and see how to do that. I hope it doesn't effect anyone on the network. Also, the router has a log in it's config page, would it help to see that? Just a few minutes ago I was disconnected from something, Tried to get on a few times, it didn't work. I can view the web just fine though.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi open a webbrowser and navigate to the router ip address log in using username and password for router.

On the left hand side click on heading wireless setup scroll down to wireles channel it may be set to auto click on down arrow to open drop down menu and select channel 6 click apply and save settings.

Please don't forget to update your intel wireless card from the computer manufacturer's webiste as has been advised all part of the troubleshooting process.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

TheCyberMan said:


> Hi open a webbrowser and navigate to the router ip address log in using username and password for router.
> 
> On the left hand side click on heading wireless setup scroll down to wireles channel it may be set to auto click on down arrow to open drop down menu and select channel 6 click apply and save settings.
> 
> Please don't forget to update your intel wireless card from the computer manufacturer's webiste as has been advised all part of the troubleshooting process.


Will switching to another channel have any effect on my other family members getting online? Should I tell them first they could be disconnected (if that will happen)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Anytime that you tinker any settings in your router will affect your home network. Its always proper to inform the members of your household before changing any settings in your router.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I have three network adapters under device manager

1. 1394 Net Adapter
2. Broadcom Netlink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
3. Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN

I'm guessing 3. Seems having Windows update a driver sucks, I don't ever recall it working, when I right click it and click update driver, nor does it ever seem to work for installing hardware.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, it's the third one, please use the Intel Driver utility to update your Intel Wi-Fi adapter: Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

2xg said:


> Yes, it's the third one, please use the Intel Driver utility to update your Intel Wi-Fi adapter: Intel® Driver Update Utility


It says the device is unknown or unsupported, please contact the manufacturer for possible updates.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I went to the link below and looks like any of these could be it, looks like 1/12/2012 is the latest one, so I'll download that

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...+Link+5300+and+Intel®+WiFi+Link+5100+products


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like here is the driver

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...dows XP *&DownloadType=Software Applications

Wireless 14.3.0.6.dx_32.exe, I've downloaded and installed it.

Is there any program I can get to show me what computers are currently connected to the network (and log disconnects and reconnects as well?) So I can see if it's not just me. It did say in my router's settings that my signal was at 74% unlike 100% for the other computers on it.


----------

